# Interested in serving as a pilot



## Lieur (6 Feb 2009)

I'm currently in grade11 and always dreamed about being a pilot someday. After weighing all the options, i decided that the best route would be to join the air force. Problem is I've got a couple of dinks here and there:

1.Im still a landed immigrant. My parent can't apply for me for my citizenship till may next year
2.I wear glasses
3.I don't play much (if at all) sports

Any advice? I still have grade12 so i guess i can make good use of that year to get involved in co-curricular activities, to get sports-inclined (if possible) and to become as fit as i can be. Thanks.


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

A few suggestions for you:

1.  Get volunteer experience.
2.  Start working out and get in good shape.
3.  Get VERY good grades in grade 12.
4.  Look into laser eye surgery (if it is even an option for you).
5.  Read the new board member FAQ's.
6.  Get familiar with the search option on this site.  Most of your questions where already asked and answered some 100 times.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA ?


----------



## Lieur (6 Feb 2009)

Im just curious if there are any special cases after seeing what they have posted in the CF site

Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

I will leave this one for you George.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2009)

Lieur said:
			
		

> Im just curious if there are any special cases after seeing what they have posted in the CF site
> 
> Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.



Yes the CF is in great need of that skill that only Landed Immigrants in grade 11 can provide.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

Here we go......

To join the Canadian Forces the prospect MUST be a Canadian citizen or, under limited circumstances, a permanent resident, subject to the national interest not being prejudiced and CF requirements and, with the approval of the Commander, Canadian Forces Recruiting Group (CFRG), an applicant who meets the requirements for a military occupation, other than an aircrew occupation, and is a citizen of another country with permanent resident status in Canada (a landed immigrant) may be enrolled.


So.......

Unless you have Canadian Citizenship, or have some skill that the CF desperately needs, you can not join.  If you have some skill that the CF desires then you can try to join, and you Must provide the Commander of CFRG a written memorandum/letter and all the relevant documentation to "argue" your case.  If they judge you acceptable, then you will progress through the Recruiting process like any other Prospect.  

See kincanucks comments above.

Advice.........

Finish High School.  Gain your Canadian Citizenship.  Then go to the CFRC like any other prospective member looking to join the CF.


----------



## Lieur (6 Feb 2009)

What I was thinking of doing was going to RMC right after highschool, but that cant be done either unless im a citizen already. bummer.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2009)

I think this one is a key part.....



> other than an aircrew occupation,


----------



## dwalter (21 Feb 2009)

There is nothing that says you have to join right out of high school. If your citizenship is processed in reasonable time, you could enter as a direct entry officer. That would mean going to university on your own dime of course, but it could be an option for you.

Best idea would be to talk to the recruiting center about it though.


----------



## Magic (3 Mar 2009)

2fly said:
			
		

> A few suggestions for you:
> 
> 1.  Get volunteer experience.
> 2.  Start working out and get in good shape.
> ...



Pretty much nailed it. 

1. Volunteer at a relevant place. This shows that you really want to be a pilot. I for example, volunteer at the Canadian Heritage Warplane Museum once a week for the past 3 flying seasons. Show initiative, try and obtain your PPL license. It is expensive but shows you really want this. 

2. Pretty self explainable, start running and do strength training. Try new sports, you never know you might pick up on one. Squash is an excellent game, simple, fun and a great workout.

3. You need to get into university plain and simple. Remember every strong ROTP pilot candidate has the marks. You just need to try to receive the best marks you can since it is one of the criteria which is looked upon for selection. 

4. Consult the CFRC about your eye situation. There are new options available as for laser eye surgery and the V2 vision requirement which you may qualify. I cant speak much on this topic as it never affected me. 

5/6. There is much useful information here, I have spent countless hours reading and researching the trade and other interesting tidbits which is covered. 

You will have to apply, wait for an aptitude test, interview and initial medical. Each one you must pass to a certain standard. 

That is just the beginning of your journey. My best advice would be to write down any questions you may have and visit your recruitment office. If you are eligible to join, start your process around June. This will give you plenty of time for each phase of the recruitment process. 


Cheers and good luck !


----------



## snyper21 (3 Mar 2009)

I have been interested in the pilot trade myself for quite some time now. I'll be applying under the DEO entry route, and every time I go to the rectruiting center I get conflicting information on when the best time to apply would be. When I mean best what I mean is the soonest time possible to apply under DEO. Ideally speaking would be to go to St. Jean in January next year (which is when I'll be graduating). Originally the folks at CFRC told me to apply in April '09, then when they understood that I'll be graduating in January, they told me that I'd have to finish my degree first so they can open up a file to start the application process.  I would love to get things done such as interview, medical, etc... while I'm still in school so I can save time after I graduate. Hopefully go to St. Jean in January if possible, or in the summer. Are those time frames reasonable?


----------

